

DuckDuckGo Changes Homepage Logo, Links to StopWatching.Us Call Campaign - sinak
https://duckduckgo.com/

======
Sundog
There's something to be said for being in the right place at the right time,
but they've done a great job of going above and beyond to embrace this moment.
Great work.

------
lalos
I wonder how they plan to monetize their service I've only found this
regarding their financial model [http://duck.co/topic/financing-
model](http://duck.co/topic/financing-model)

~~~
pkfrank
I believe they use the same model as Google, et. al. Sponsored listings for
relevant searches.

 _edit_ : They also have an affiliate program when linking to eBay and Amazon
([http://help.duckduckgo.com/customer/portal/articles/216405-a...](http://help.duckduckgo.com/customer/portal/articles/216405-advertising))

------
kwestro
I tried it, and the results aren't up to par with whatever I'm searching.
They'll be forced to relinquish data like all the other companies when they
get big enough.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
If they’re not saving any user data, relinquishing all their user data to the
NSA won’t be a problem.

~~~
superuser2
Until the NSA requires them to save it.

------
stevejohnson
I've noticed that people seem to think DDG is the only good privacy-conscious
search engine out there. Lately I've been using StartPage[1], which simply
passes through anonymized Google search results. So you don't have the same
quality degradation as using DDG, and therefore never need to degrade your
privacy for better results with !g.

[1] [https://startpage.com/eng/protect-
privacy.html](https://startpage.com/eng/protect-privacy.html)

~~~
dhx
The "world's most private search engine" pops up the following error message
when searching:

"You may be using a privacy-oriented browser extension that conflicts with
Startpage. Please disable this extension and try your search again. If this
does not help, please contact us at (212) 447-1100 (USA) or autoquery @
ixquick.com."

Not a good look.

------
raam86
What I am wondering is how can DDG show correct PPC results with out
collecting user data. They must transfer searches to bing in order to display
correct adverts.

[http://help.duckduckgo.com/customer/portal/articles/216405-a...](http://help.duckduckgo.com/customer/portal/articles/216405-advertising-
and-affiliates)

~~~
jasonlotito
They collect data. They do not collect personal, identifiable data.

[https://duckduckgo.com/privacy](https://duckduckgo.com/privacy)

------
cLeEOGPw
So far of using it I checked same results from google from time to time. So
far top results always seem to be almost the same.

~~~
anoncow
That is because they source results from Bing and Yandex(and also their own
index).

I wish them all the best. Prosper DDG!

[http://help.duckduckgo.com/customer/portal/articles/216399](http://help.duckduckgo.com/customer/portal/articles/216399)

~~~
stephengillie
I wish them well too, and talk about them to privacy-minded friends, but I
dont use them personally because I almost always wind up going to Google
anyway...

Edit: Its been some months, Ill give them another try.

~~~
serf
I didn't really embrace DDG until I got the hang of all the bang commands.
Make an effort to try those out and maybe you'll find the same.

~~~
omaranto
I'm not sure I get the advantage of DDG's bang commands over using browser
search keywords. I have one or two letter keywords for the few site specific
searches I occasionally use (I find I use Google for almost everything, these
others rarely, for very specific things). With bang commands I don't get to
pick the mnemonic and it is often more than 2 letters. Also, for some people
bang commands simply might not cover all of their specific searches (I just
checked that they do for me, but, as I said, with much longer syntax than my
browser keywords).

------
uxwtf
Tried this service out searching for the data they have on me. The first
impression was: Why some of my old files appear on the top?

------
antidaily
Ok.

